# How long does stain and poly last in the can?



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Pretty definitely not. The prevailing wisdom is that polyurethane has a shelf life of two years, less if previously opened. 

I'm not sure about the stain. I think if you test it and it dries adequately then you'll be fine but I'm no coatings expert.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

stain will last indefinitely but settles. A lot of mixing by stirring will be needed. Poly has a one to three year shelf life depending on type.


----------

